

My Year With The Microsoft Stack - nikon
http://sjdweb.tumblr.com/post/61209750711/my-year-with-the-microsoft-stack

======
Gazk
The company I work for is going in the opposite direction. I'll be expected to
learn PHP soon after spending years developing with .NET. I'd much prefer to
be switching to Ruby or Python. Anyway if you want to switch to Ruby on Rails
in future you won't have a massive leap. ASP.NET MVC is very similar.

~~~
adamconroy
Man that is weird. As a .NET developer I recently volunteered to maintain a
PHP site for a not for profit museum. The site was written by a local web dev
company, so without knowing better I assume it was built at least somewhat
professionally.

It took me a few weeks to get the hang of it, working a few hours each
evening. I enjoyed the process but now that I understand how it hangs together
I fail to see the appeal. It is a fairly simple environment, without much
depth or breadth. I now understand why the PHP job ads I see seem to pay a lot
less than .NET jobs.

------
orand
>> One that I enjoyed particularly was SignalR combined with Angular.js.

Agreed, I'm really enjoying SignalR + Angular too.

+1 for BDD with SpecFlow.

That said, after 11 very good years of Microsoft .NET development, I'm going
100% non-Microsoft for my personal project that I hope to turn into a paying
product. After the Windows 8 fiasco and the carnage of the internal Microsoft
politics that caused it, I believe Microsoft lost their ability to take good
care of developers. But a useful side effect is that they created a giant
escape hatch with WinJS apps.

------
hacknat
>> The two main issues people have with developing on the .NET framework seems
to be associated cost and that it’s closed source.

Which they shouldn't, because this is patently false! It's open source!

~~~
brianpgordon
Open source _ish_.

~~~
hacknat
Fair enough

